# Got the Old Country BBQ Wrangler and I have Questions



## fisher6688 (May 22, 2014)

Went to Academy and looked at the pecos and the wrangler. I did my research and read reviews for both. Even though the pecos seemed like it had more space inside, i just didnt want to sacrifice the thickness of the steel so i went with the Wrangler. I am seasoning it tonight. I put one full chimney of charcoal in and added one split of oak on it. the oak is Western Brand mini log from Academy. Ran the exhaust wide open and the SFB vent wide open. The 3 inch dial i got at academy read over 400 degrees. I also ran a accu rite cheap digital until my maverick gets here. 

Everything seems good with it. However the SFB side door has a small gap between the SFB and the door. I closed the vent on the SFB all the way and got the temps down. It did not create a big white smoke from putting the fire out. it kept the thin blue smoke. I feel like when i close the vent on the SFB all the way there is enough air coming through the gap on the SFB and the vent door that it feeds the fire just enough. 

The temp went to 298 near the firebox and 268 near the exhaust. The top grate got around 255. I can work with these numbers. I am still new to smoking and will probably use 3/4 chimney of charcoal next time instead of the full chimney to get a lower temp. Any suggestions? It is running really hot just for one chimney and one oak mini log. i will post pics when i figure out how.


----------



## fisher6688 (May 22, 2014)

by the way, just seasoning it tonight by running it with vegetable oil all over the grates and insides. any info is appreciated!


----------



## glocksrock (May 23, 2014)

The temp gagues I used from Academy were garbage, and not the least bit accurate. As for the gap, I would reccomend getting some stove gasket and some rtv sealant to seal up the gap in the sfb and only use the damper on the door for air intake. I also found where the exhaust stack is at grate level is a hot spot, so be careful of that when you are cooking.


----------



## fisher6688 (May 23, 2014)

Thanks glock. Did you add tuning plates? And if so did you go with that one poster's dimensions of 4 inch by 15.75 inch


----------



## fisher6688 (May 23, 2014)

image.jpg



__ fisher6688
__ May 23, 2014


----------



## fisher6688 (May 23, 2014)

image.jpg



__ fisher6688
__ May 23, 2014


----------



## glocksrock (May 25, 2014)

Fisher6688 said:


> Thanks glock. Did you add tuning plates? And if so did you go with that one poster's dimensions of 4 inch by 15.75 inch


Yes, I did add tuning plates and used those dimensions. But you could go an inch wider or add a fourth one that's 4 inches.


----------



## fisher6688 (May 27, 2014)

Okay guys I did a little switcheroo since I don't having tuning plates. I used the charcoal grate that came with the wrangler. Placed it upside down inside my barrel. It sits about 1 or 2 cm above the lowest point of the baffle. I cut an old grate to use as my new charcoal support 













image.jpg



__ fisher6688
__ May 27, 2014


----------



## johnb26 (May 28, 2014)

My wrangler smoker should be delivered soon I can wait to try it out:yahoo:


----------



## johnb26 (May 28, 2014)

How is the build quality on these smokers? And do they hold heat well unlike the cheap charbroil offset I once had?


----------



## fisher6688 (May 28, 2014)

Johnb26 said:


> How is the build quality on these smokers? And do they hold heat well unlike the cheap charbroil offset I once had?


they are nice, but i have only done a few smokes on mine. still tinkering with trying to get steady low temps. it can hold higher heat better. as in 275 and up as far as i have seen. Im thinking about building a charcoal basket to do the minion method to see if i can get more consistent lower heat. when i add a split it takes a little time then the temp rises high when the wood starts burning. i have tried smaller splits or splitting a split. that does not raise the temp as high but i find myself having to throw a split of a split at least every 20 mins.


----------

